
National-Security Concerns Threaten Undersea Data Link Backed by Google and FB - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trans-pacific-tensions-threaten-u-s-data-link-to-china-11566991801?mod=rsswn
======
NN88
Oh, this is what the luddites warned about

